# Tag Heuer Aquaracer Chrono Caliber 16



## Dieselgeek (Sep 27, 2007)

The Aquaracer chrono has a Caliber 16 Certified Chronometre movement,
That would leave me to believe that the Caliber 16 is a Chronometer grade 7750 in other Heuer watches as well. I've not seen any proof of this, but does it not make since to any one else here?


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

Shop NBC says this:

*Movement: *Swiss made ETA 2373 calibre 60 automatic 46 jewels
http://www.shopnbc.com/product/?tra...MSN&srccode=cii_9686437&cpncode=07-56108244-2

As you can see, I mis-named the movement: it is 60, not 16, sorry!

I thought I read the the 2373 was a non-chrono, and that the cal 60 is modified with an attached chrono module. Not sure about that though.

Googling eta2373 calibre 60 gets me nowhere!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Dieselgeek said:


> The Aquaracer chrono has a Caliber 16 Certified Chronometre movement,
> That would leave me to believe that the Caliber 16 is a Chronometer grade 7750 in other Heuer watches as well. I've not seen any proof of this, but does it not make since to any one else here?


The cal 16 in the Aquaracer is not COSC unless specified. I have the cal 16 in a AR and Link and neither are COSC ( but run within cosc standards)


----------



## Dieselgeek (Sep 27, 2007)

They do make a COSC version of the aquaracer chrono, I know that my carrera is not COSC, but ETA makes Chronometer grade movements that do not have to be certified, My +4 Sinn U1 had one in it. I'm simply wondering if Caliber 16 means that all Caliber 16s are the same. 


Thanks


----------



## Dieselgeek (Sep 27, 2007)

*CAF2110.BA0809*

Not the aquagraph


----------



## surgfish (Mar 3, 2008)

I was looking at the Aquaracer chrono from a watch store. I shaked it a few times for it to start working, I turned the chronograph on and it started making a hum with small vibrations. Is this normal? Im planning on buying it over the end of the month. Can anyone help?


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

surgfish said:


> I was looking at the Aquaracer chrono from a watch store. I shaked it a few times for it to start working, I turned the chronograph on and it started making a hum with small vibrations. Is this normal? Im planning on buying it over the end of the month. Can anyone help?


shaking it wont give it enough power to operate the watch or the chronograph. Wind it about 40 times to get it fully powered. the vibration wasprobably the rotor spinning.


----------



## surgfish (Mar 3, 2008)

Wisconsin Proud said:


> shaking it wont give it enough power to operate the watch or the chronograph. Wind it about 40 times to get it fully powered. the vibration wasprobably the rotor spinning.


So its normal to hear the rotor spinning?
I cant wind it since the watch is wrapped in plastic. I'll get to do that when I'm ready to purchase it.:-d


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

surgfish said:


> So its normal to hear the rotor spinning?
> I cant wind it since the watch is wrapped in plastic. I'll get to do that when I'm ready to purchase it.:-d


Yes - you will hear and feel the rotor. If I'm even close to buying a watch, all plastic must be removed!! demand it!


----------



## surgfish (Mar 3, 2008)

Finally, I bought my Tag Aquaracer Chrono. Real cool watch. I just have one question, I tried syncing the time with that of my Ball EM II Diver, byt at the end of the day, the second hand is faster in my tag for a few seconds.... Is this normal?


----------



## canadianguy (May 12, 2008)

One watch could be running faster than the other, i.e. either the Aquaracer is fast, or the other watch is a little slow. My tag Automatic Aquaracer Chrono runs about 10 seconds fast per day. Everybody seems to get different results (faster or slower). As well, it depends on which position you let your watch rest in. My Aquaracer seems to run at the same speed in all positions, but some people report that they can let their watch rest in different positions at night (crown up, down, etc..) to make up for the speed loss/gain during the day.


----------



## surgfish (Mar 3, 2008)

Been playing around with my watch


----------



## cardin (Jun 26, 2008)

How do we tell if the watch is COSC?


----------



## cell (Nov 11, 2007)

Here is the aquaracer calibre 16 COSC.

http://www.tagheuer.co.jp/collection/pdf/aquaracer/NewAquaracerAutoChronoCal16DayDateCOSC.pdf


----------



## HVC (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
I was just looking for a TAG Heuer forum and found this. I have been a TAG owner since 2000 when I got my F1 chrono in blue dial. I bought an Aquaracer Auto Chronograph CAF2112 in Feb 2008. Out of the box it was losing 2 sec per day, then it dropped to -1 sec/day and as of today it has lost 30sec for the last 40days. As I said I got it brand new from AD and it is definatly NOT COSC certified. My Omega Seamaster mid size chronometer was losing 6 sec/day before I sold it to a friend of mine. I wear my TAG from about 6pm until 7am daily, and 24h during the weekends.


----------



## armoredsaint (Aug 26, 2008)

Wisconsin Proud said:


> shaking it wont give it enough power to operate the watch or the chronograph. Wind it about 40 times to get it fully powered. the vibration wasprobably the rotor spinning.


when you say wind it up, would that be full turns or realistically 180 degree turns on the crown? sorry to rehash an old subject. :-!

and after reading this thread i always wondered why my rotor would spin and spin on it's own sometimes.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

armoredsaint said:


> when you say wind it up, would that be full turns or realistically 180 degree turns on the crown? sorry to rehash an old subject. :-!
> 
> and after reading this thread i always wondered why my rotor would spin and spin on it's own sometimes.


40-50 "twists". These probably aren't full turns as you state but more like half turns.|>


----------



## hristowatch (Oct 29, 2009)

My Carrera Day-Date is less than a month old and for the first week it was running +6/day, then it kept at about +4. This current week (since last Sunday) it has gained 9 sec. I would think it is not fully settled in, but I am very happy with the accuracy. Anyway, I don't mind it being off if it's within +15/-15 a day. It's an automatic and to me part of the charm is setting it every once in a while. I have a Link Calibre 5 (basically stole it for about $900 at Bailey Banks, no papers), that I had regulated cause it was running 9 sec fast every hour. Now it's running an almost perfect +1, I don't know how the watchmaker did that.


----------



## wingle (Mar 9, 2011)

I recently received a tag aquaracer chrono (caf5010.ba0815). For the first number of weeks it was working smoothly, and every now and then you would feel the inner mechanism self winding. However, a few weeks back I noticed that I could feel the rotor moving a lot more (even when just raising my hand). I took the watch back to the dealers and they agreed it didnt feel correct and sent it back to tag. The watch was returned from tag today and they said it had been repaired, although I still think the problem is persisting as I am still very aware that if I move my arm I can feel the rotor spinning around. Can anyone tell me if this is normal for this model?
merci


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

wingle said:


> I recently received a tag aquaracer chrono (caf5010.ba0815). For the first number of weeks it was working smoothly, and every now and then you would feel the inner mechanism self winding. However, a few weeks back I noticed that I could feel the rotor moving a lot more (even when just raising my hand). I took the watch back to the dealers and they agreed it didnt feel correct and sent it back to tag. The watch was returned from tag today and they said it had been repaired, although I still think the problem is persisting as I am still very aware that if I move my arm I can feel the rotor spinning around. Can anyone tell me if this is normal for this model?
> merci


Completely normal. A simple raising of your arm can shift the rotor and make it spin several times. It will also swing back and forth freely until it comes to a resting position.

Not only is the rotor heavy but the winding resistance is light as well.


----------



## catch (Jun 5, 2011)

wingle said:


> I recently received a tag aquaracer chrono (caf5010.ba0815). For the first number of weeks it was working smoothly, and every now and then you would feel the inner mechanism self winding. However, a few weeks back I noticed that I could feel the rotor moving a lot more (even when just raising my hand). I took the watch back to the dealers and they agreed it didnt feel correct and sent it back to tag. The watch was returned from tag today and they said it had been repaired, although I still think the problem is persisting as I am still very aware that if I move my arm I can feel the rotor spinning around. Can anyone tell me if this is normal for this model?
> merci


I've noticed that my 3 'ETA 7750' movement watches, all make a bit of a noise.. I often read posts about the 7750 making a lot of noise. i don't really mind because the sound is ok, not disturbing.


----------



## novan3 (Sep 8, 2010)

So is the AR Cal 16 500m Chronometer? _CAJ2110.BA0872_

Jomashop lists the specs as cosc but TAG's official site does not say cosc. Googling just turns up this necro-thread.


----------



## novan3 (Sep 8, 2010)

Upon further search engine research, with a lab coat, I've concluded this AR chrono is NOT chronometer certified. More likely an intentional (or not) mistake by Jomashop to sell 'mo watches.


----------



## Izzy Does It (Oct 26, 2011)

Hope this helps. Here is my AcquaRacer C.O.S.C. version CAF510.BA0815. It is distinguished by the silver sub-dial (at the 9 o'clock position). Also if you look just above sub-dial (positioned at 6 o'clock) you will see the words "Officially Certified Chronometer". I will try to get a better photo and post it up.


----------



## novan3 (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nice. The cosc AR must be a rare bird.


----------



## Izzy Does It (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks novan3. I have only seen one other. Tomorrow, I am going to make an effort to track it down. Perhaps someone on the forum would be interested.


novan3 said:


> Very nice. The cosc AR must be a rare bird.


----------



## Izzy Does It (Oct 26, 2011)

A close up.


----------



## whoisonfirst (Apr 24, 2010)

There are two different models;

TAG Heuer swiss watches
TAG Heuer swiss watches


----------



## cfprelude (Apr 16, 2012)

Izzy Does It said:


> View attachment 551369
> 
> 
> View attachment 551371
> ...


Beautiful COSC caf5010! i did a search to try to find an answer to a couple questions before also posting a new question and found this thread. Not sure if its the best place to post this question so i'm doing both.... Anyway, I just picked up a used CAF5011 (grey version) and absolutely love it!!! i did notice a couple things (problems) right away. My seconds hand (larger one that runs the chronograph) is slightly off center when i reset it to "zero"... like half way between the 60 and where the 61 "tick mark" is on the tachy. Anyone know how to reset that to truly zero? Also, the Chronograph minutes dial (at the 12 position) doesn't seem to work. If i let the chrono go fro a while i notice the dial at the bottom is working but can't get the minute to move. When i first brought it out of the shipping packaging the minutes dial was on 3 or 4 so it definitely worked at some point but i reset the chrono to zero and now it doesn't seem to work/move. Is this a tough fix or something that i can do? I plan on having it fully serviced next week but want to prepare myself or contact the seller if i need to. oh, and the box was definitely not beaten up or anything during shipping (from what i can tell). Thanks for any help anyone can give about these two issues.

Thanks


----------

